# Name Some Pieces Based on Mood



## JesseHolmz (Jan 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, I really need your help. Could you name some classical peices based on mood/feeling?

Epic

Powerful

Dramatic

Triumphant

Sinister

Mysterious


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## tempest (Jan 11, 2009)

Mysterious - Nocturne no. 19 in e minor by Chopin


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Powerful - Night on Bald Mountain of Mussorgsky


----------



## Saturnus (Nov 7, 2006)

There are not many good pieces based wholly on a single mood, but some come close. 

Epic - 4th movements of Sibelius's 2nd & 5th symphonies - 4th Movement of Dvorak's 9th

Powerful - 4th movement of Beethoven's 6th Symphony - 'Also Sprach Zarathustra' by Richard Strauss

Dramatic - 2nd movement of Sibelius's 2nd, Corelli's 12th Sonata for Violin & cembalo, Op.5

Triumphant - 4th movement of Beethoven's 7th Symphony - 'Geschwinde ihr wirbelnden Winde' Chorus from Cantata nr.201, BWV201, by J. S. Bach

Sinister - The second half 'The Miraculus Mandarin' by Bartók - 1st movement of Bartók's Music for Strings, piano, harp & celesta - Organ concertos by Francis Poulenc & Jón Leifs - Monolouge by Alfred Schnittke - 'Night on the Bare Mountain' by Mussorgsky - Edgard Varese's 'Hyperprism'

Mysterious - The first half of 'The Miraculus Mandarin' by Bartók, 'Neptune' from Holst's 'Planets'


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Epic - Sibelius 7th, finale of Sibelius 2nd, Mahler 2nd, Mahler 8th

Powerful - Mahler 1-3, 5, 6, 8-10, Sibelius 1, 2, 4, 5, 7

Dramatic - Anything by Mahler

Triumphant - Sibelius 2nd, Mahler 2nd, Brahms 1st

Sinister - Brahms 4th, Mahler 9th and 10th

Mysterious - Mahler 7th, Sibelius 4th


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Epic: Liszt - Les Préludes / Wagner - Siegfried's Death and Funderal March from Götterdämmerung

Powerful: see above.

Dramatic: see above. (Not trying to be flippant here, it's just that those words can be synonymous.)

Triumphant: Ahh - Beethoven - Symphony No. 3, movement 3 / Beethoven - Symphony No. 5, 4th movement / Beethoven - Symphony No. 9, 4th movment.

Sinister: Prokofiev - Scyhtian Suite, The Evil God and Dance of the Pagan Monster (variously translated)

Mysterious: virtually anything by Alan Hovhaness / also Ralph Vaughan Williams - Sinfonia Antartica / Holst - The Planets, Neptune as already mentioned.


----------



## martinlp (Jan 7, 2009)

Nielsen's Second Symphony - The Four Temperaments - represents the Choleric, Phlegmatic, Melancholic and Sanguine in its four movements. Don't know if any of those suit your needs?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Weston said:


> Triumphant: Ahh - Beethoven - Symphony No. 3, movement 3


Hmm... I thought that was more "joyful" than triumphant??? I would have chosen the fourth movement, myself - and the first movement also.

Though I suppose about any of the Beethoven symphonies end triumphantly.

Heck, Mahler's Sixth ends triumphantly when I think about it. It's just that the dark aspect triumphs over the light one...


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

> Hmm... I thought that was more "joyful" than triumphant??? I would have chosen the fourth movement, myself - and the first movement also.


I believe he is putting it there, because the joy is a form of triumph in the 9th's setting.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Sinister: Prokofiev Suggestion Diabolique, Ravel Scarbo, Liszt Totentanz

Epic: Shostakovich Symphony No. 10


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Hmm... I thought that was more "joyful" than triumphant??? I would have chosen the fourth movement, myself - and the first movement also.
> 
> Though I suppose about any of the Beethoven symphonies end triumphantly.


It was just a subjective choice based on my quirky tastes. The 4th movement theme became tedious to me after hearing it over and over in his Eroica Variations (Op.35), so I tend to dismiss it -- which is not to say I dislike when I hear it. Beethoven does gravitate toward triumphant endings though.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Epic - Shostakovich's Symphony No.8

Powerful - Walton's Symphony No.1, especially the first and the last movements

Dramatic - many piano compositions by Liszt

Triumphant - Janáček's Taras Bulba, the final part; all the Beethoven's finali

Sinister - 'Nocturnal' by Edgar Varese

Mysterious - Bartók's and Shostakovich's slow movements, and I agree about Hovhaness


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

*Epic * Nielsen: _Helios_ Overture

*Powerful* Mahler: Symphony No. 6 (IV)

*Dramatic* Debussy: _La Mer_

*Triumphant* Williams: _Summon the Heroes_

*Sinister* Saint-Saens: _Danse Macabre_

*Mysterious* Segerstam: _Nostalgic Thoughts_


----------

